
Show HN: List of Possible Remote Jobs - petr-nagy
https://getafuckingremotejob.xyz/
======
PostPost
I laughed when I saw all the redirects to a google search - it fits the tone
of the website.

I guess I'm just used to people linking to their Medium articles where they
poorly summarize the results of those same google searches. Bonus points for
linking to their 10:01 minute long YouTube videos ;)

~~~
petr-nagy
Hehe, there should be indeed more resources for each job in the future, I just
have to research them first. In the meantime, it's really just a list (as in
the title).

------
somada141
Absolutely love it! My only suggestion would be to make it obvious there's
job-boards and other resources further down the page cause all the people I
showed it to checked a couple links, realised it was only Google searches, and
bounced.

Also I wasn't aware of [https://nomadlist.com](https://nomadlist.com) before.
Haven't explored it much but I think it's fantastic! In some ways it reminds
me of [https://www.getcluey.com/en/](https://www.getcluey.com/en/) which I
hope to see grow into something great.

~~~
petr-nagy
Thanks! There should be a link for a specific course or learning site (as well
as job board) for each row in near future. I just have to research the best
resources for each job first.

------
thatguyagain
Um.. where's the list? When clicking one of the professions like "Fullstack
developer" I only get redirected to a google search.

~~~
PostPost
It's a list of _possible_ remote jobs.

But scroll down to see actual listings:
[https://getafuckingremotejob.xyz/#job-
boards](https://getafuckingremotejob.xyz/#job-boards)

------
krispbyte
Nice, but I'd really like it if the links were actual links so I can middle
click to open in another tab.

~~~
petr-nagy
Will fix :-)

